# اريد معلومات عن &#1581



## مؤمن عاشور (6 يونيو 2006)

*اريد معلومات عن حفر آبار البترول والغاز...*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد معلومات عن


حفر آبار البترول والغاز


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات عامة بسيطة عن البترول*

عزيزي moamenachour ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... مع أني لست مهندس بترول .... ولكن هذه بعض المعلومات البسيطة التي إستطعت الحصول عليها عن التنقيب عن النفط:

• مراحل تواجد النفط :
1 - مرحلة التكوين : وهي المرحلة الأولى من مراحل تواجد النفط يتم فيها تكوين المادة للنفط في وجود عناصر ثلاثة يشترط توافرها وهي :
أ - المـادة العضويـة بتركيزات عاليـة فـي طبقة من الصخور وتسمى هذه الصخور " بصخور
المصدر "
ب- حرارة .
ج - ضغط .
حيث يتوافر كل من الضغط والحرارة المناسبة في الأعماق الكبيرة .
2 - مرحلة الهجرة : في هذه المرحلة يهاجر النفط من مناطق تكونه ( صخور المصدر ) حيث الضغوط المرتفعة متجها إلى مناطق أخرى حيث الضغط الأقل وتتطلب هـذه المرحلة توافر عنصرين أساسيين 
وهما :
أ - فرق في الضغط : وهي القوة المسئولة عن حركة هذه الموائع .
ب - قنوات متصلة مع يعضها البعض تمثل المسامات والمنافذ , إضافة إلى الكسور والشقوق في الصخور وهـي جميعها تمثل ممرات صخرية تسمح بمرور النفط من خلالها في اتجاه أفقي أو رأسي ( هجرة أفقية ، هجرة رأسية ) .
3 - مرحلة التجمع : وهـي المرحلة الأخـيرة والمسئولة عـن تجمع النفط بكميات كبيرة غالباً ما تكون 
اقتصادية ، ولتجمع النفط لابد من وجود نظام صخري يعمل عـلى منع استمرار هجرة النفط وتجمعه 
في نطاق هذا النظام ، ويسمى هذا النظام بالمصيدة النفطية .

• عناصر المصيدة النفطية :
1 - صخور الخزان : وهي عبارة عـن طبقـة صخريـة ذات مسامية ونفاذية عالية ، ليسمح الصخر 
باحتواء النفط داخله ، حيث أن المسامية هـي الحجم الكلي للفراغات بالنسبة لحجم الصخـر ، بينما 
النفاذية هي قدرة الصخر على امرار المائع من خلاله ، كما هو في الحجر الرملي .
2 - صخر الغطاء : وهو عبارة عن طبقة صخرية غير منفذة تعلو صخر الخزان لتمـنع الهجرة الرأسية 
للنفط مثل الطفل ، صخور الجبس اللامائية .
3 - تركيب صخري : وهو عبارة عن تركيب جيولوجي يشمل صخر الخزان والغطاء الصخري بطريقة مناسبة تمنع استمرار هجرة النفط سواء الرأسية أو الأفقية ، مثل المصيدة القبوية (تركيبة) أو مصيدة عدم التوافق ( طبقية ) .
4 - تواجد النفط : أن تجمع النفط بكميات اقتصادية في طبقة المكمن بعد تكوين المصيدة النفطية ، يعطيها صفـة المصيدة النفطية .

• أنواع المصائد النفطية :
1 - المصيدة القبوية : وهي عبارة عن طية محدبة مغلقة من اتجاهاتها الأربعة ، حيث يتجمع النفط في 
قمة هذه الطية بسبب أنها تمثل اقل قيمة للضغط في هذا التركيب .
2 - المصيدة الصدعية : وهـي عبارة عن مصيدة نفطية تكونت بسبب صدع ذو رمية كافية لان تضع 
صخور غير منفذة على أحد جانبي الصدع مقابلة لصخور الخزان على الجهة الأخرى من الصدع ، 
مما يؤدى إلى منع استمرار هجرة النفط . 
3 - مصيدة عدم التوافق : أن الأسطح الناتجة عـن انقطاع الترسيب والمتواجدة بين الطبقات الصخريـة 
تسمى بأسطح عـدم التوافـق ، وقـد تساهم هذه الأسطح في تكون مصيدة نفطية حيث تضع صخور 
خزان تابعة لعصر جيولوجي معين مقابلة لصخور غير منفذة وتابعة لعصور جيولوجية أحدث . 
4 - مصيدة طبقية ( سحنية ) : وفي هـذا النوع مـن المصائد نجـد أن سحنة طبقة الخزان تتغير أفقيا 
وبالتدريج من صخور مسامية منفذة إلى صخور عديمة النفاذية مما يؤدي إلى تكون حاجز سحني يمنع 
استمرار هجرة النفط .

• الحفر واستخراج النفط :
تعتبر عملية الحفر من أهم وأخطر العمليات والأكثر كلفة ، وهي التقنية الوحيدة لاستخرج النفط من باطن الأرض ، وتتم عملية استخراج النفط عن طريق أربع مراحل أساسية هي :
1 - حفر آبار النفط Oil Well Drilling 
يتم حفر آبار النفط بواسطة الحفر الرحوي ( Rotary Drilling ) التي تستخدم منصة الحفر التي 
يمكن وصفها باختصار فيما يلي :
جهاز الحفر الرحوي 
منصة الحفر :
تستخدم منصة الحفر في عملية الحفر الدوراني وهي تتكون مـن أجزاء أساسية تساعد في عملية 
الحفر :
أ - برج الحفر :
وهو عبارة عن برج معدني منتصب فوق منصة عريضة أفقية ويستخدم هـذا البرج في 
عملية تثبيت أعمدة الحفر رأسيا وتوصيلها ببعضها ، ثم دفعها إلى أسفل بطريقة حلزونية 
ب - أعمدة الحفر :
وهي أعمدة معدنية صلبة جداً تنتهي أطرافها بوصلات لتوصيلها ببعضها لتشكل عمود أطول ، وتتميز أعمدة الحفر بأنها مجوفة لتسمح بمرور طين الحفر بداخلها .
ج - رأس الحفر ( المثقاب ) :
وهو عبارة عن كتلة معدنية مصنعة بأشكال هندسية مختلفة ، ذات حواف حادة قـد تكون 
عـلى شكل مسننات تعمل على تفتيت الصخور وهـي مجوفة وتحتوي على فتحات فـي 
الأسفل تسمح باندفاع طينة الحفر خلالها إلى تجويف الحفرة .
د – طينة الحفر .
وهي عبارة عن مواد كيميائية مطحونة تخلط بالماء لتكون سائل غليظ . وأثناء عملية الحفر
يتم ضخ هذا السائل بواسطة مضخات ضخمة من خلال التجويف في داخـل أنابيب الحـفر
ليصل إلى رأس الحفر ، ويخرج من خلال فتحات ليندفع في قاع البئر صاعداً إلى أعلى حتى
يصل إلى السطح حامـلاً معه الفتات الصخري الناتج من عملية الحفر ، وعلـى السطح يمر
الطين على مرشح يفصل الفتات الصخري عن الطين . ومن ثم يدفع الطين مرة أخرى إلـى 
تجويف أنابيب الحفر ليعاود الكرّة ويكون ما يعرف بدورة طين الحفر .
ويمكن تلخيص فوائد استخدام طين الحفر فيما يلي : 
 تبريد معدات الحفر حيث ترتفع درجة حرارتها بسبب احتكاكها بالصخور أثناء الحفر .
 إخراج الفتات الصخري الناتج من عملية الحفر أثناء اندفاع الطين من قاع البئر إلى السطح .
 يزيد من تماسك جدار الحفر ليمنع انهيار جدران الحفرة أثناء الحفر .
 تفادي خروج الغازات أو السوائل الموجودة تحت ضغوط عالية في باطن الأرض ، التي قد تؤدي إلى حالة انفجار في البئر وذلك عن طريق موازنة وزن عمود الطين الموجود في الحفر لضغط الغازات والسوائل في الطبقات الصخرية . 

2 - تبطين البئر Well Casing 
عنـد وصول الحـفر إلـى أعمـاق معينة يتم تبطين البئـر بأنبوب فولاذي يسمى أنبوب البطانة ( Casing ) يتم إنزال هذا الأنبوب من قمة البئر إلـى قاعة ويثبت بضخ نوعية خاصة مـن الأسمنت بين جدار البئر وأنبوب البطانة تعمل علـى تثبيت الأنبوب فـي الجدار . يمنع هذا الأنبوب من انهيار البئر ، وكذلك يمنع ضياع الطين أثناء ارتفاعه إلى سطح الأرض وذلك بتخلله خلال جدران البئر ( خاصة إذا كانت الصخور مسامية نفاذة ) أو خلال تجاويف كهفيه قد تكون موجودة في بعض مناطق الحفر . وكذلك فإن هذا الأنبوب يمنع تسرب المياه الجوفية من طبقات الأرض الحاملة إلى البئر . ويكون قطر أنبوب الطي كبيرا عند القمة ويصغر بالتدريج إلى أعماق أكبر . وقبل البدء في حفر مرحلة جديدة من البئر يوصل أنبوب التبطين بعد تثبيته بالإسمنت ، برأس البئر تحت منصة برج الحفر ، ويتألف رأس البئر من مجموعة من الشقف ( Flanges ) والوصلات والصمامات يوصل بأعلاها جهاز مانع الانفجار ( Blow out Preventer, Bop ) الذي يمكن بواسطته منع خروج الغاز أو النفط أو الماء أثناء الحفر حتى تتم عمليات الحفر والتبطين وغيرها في أمان .

3 - تثقيب أنبوب الحفر :
عند انتهاء الحفر والتأكد من الوصول إلى الطبقات الحاملة للنفط يتم إنزال شحنة متفجرات معينة تحدث انفجارا محدودا يسمح بتثقيب أنبوب الحفر واتساع الشقوق في صخور المكمن ، وقد تتم عملية التثقيب في عمقين مختلفين في البئر نفسه ، وبهذا تصبح البئر مزدوجة الإنتاج كما في الشكل وإذا لم يكن تدفق النفط مناسبا فإنه يتم إنزال كمية من حمض الهيدروكلوريك خاصة في الطبقات الجيرية لزيادة نفاذية الصخور ، وقد يتم تصديع الطبقة الصخرية باستخدام ضغط عال لتسمح بنفاذ النفط إلى قاع أنبوب الحفر .
وبعد تثقيب البئر يتم إنزال أنبوب قطره حوالي ثلاث بوصات داخل البئر ، فإذا كانت البئر مزدوجة الإنتاج ، يتم إدخال حشوة بين أنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي فوق منطقة الإنتاج السفلي فيتدفق النفط من هذه الطبقة خلال هذا الأنبوب . وأما إنتاج المنطقة الأعلى فيتدفق من الفراغ بين أنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي كما يرى في الشكل .

4 - شجرة عيد الميلاد Christmas s Tree 
أثناء عمليات الحفر يكون البئر مملوءا بطين حفر ثقيل حتى يتغلب على الضغط الممكن . وهذا يسمح عند انتهاء عمليات الحفر ومتطلباتها برفع مانع الانفجار ( BOP ) بدون خطورة . ثم يركب رأس البئر ويوصل بأنبوب الإنتاج وأنبوب الطي عند قمة البرج .
ورأس البئر عبارة عن مجموعة من الصمامات والوصلات يمكن بواسطتها التحكم في تدفق النفط ، ويسمى رأس البئر في هذه الحالة بشجرة عيد الميلاد ( Christmass Tree ) . انظر الشكل . ويزاح الطين بعد ذلك من أنبوب الطي بضخ الماء حتى يصبح الماء أقل من ضغط النفط في الطبقة المنتجة وعند ذلك يدفع مخلوط النفط والغاز أمامه من الماء وتبدأ البئر في الإنتاج .


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات حصلت عليها*

ربما تفيد مهندسين البترول أو المهندسين الكيميائيين .....


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (26 يونيو 2006)

نقدر لك اجتهادك ونرجو لك تحقيق احلامك, بتوفير المستطاع.

والله يرعاكم.

اخوك/ _فيصل العبدالله_


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

*يرعانا ويرعاك رب العالمين*



فيصل العبدالله قال:


> نقدر لك اجتهادك ونرجو لك تحقيق احلامك, بتوفير المستطاع.
> 
> والله يرعاكم.
> 
> اخوك/ _فيصل العبدالله_


الأخ الفاضل / فيصل العبدالله ........ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ........ شكرا لمشاركتك وأتمنى أن أكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم ...... وأرجو أن تعرفنا بنفسك في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20513


----------



## شوان غازي (26 يونيو 2006)

الله يحفضك من كل شر واشكرك للمرة الثانية


----------



## medo63 (29 يونيو 2006)

ألف شكر على المعلومات التي نتلقاها منك ، خير ما اقوله لك هو الدعاء لك بالتوفيق دائما ، أخوك أحمد


----------



## zakrea (6 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة هذه اتمنى لو احد عنده فكرة على الفراك يبعت
اللى هو يعني تنشيط الابار الزيت الخام


----------



## حمادة10 (12 يوليو 2006)

*طينة الحفر*

جهود مشكوره !!

لدي سؤال بخصوص طينة الحفر..
هل لدى احد من المهندسين الكرام مواصفات هذه الطينة الخاصة ؟
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## koki (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ربنا يكرمك و يزيدك من علمه
لكن كنت عايزة اعرف هل معرفة المعلومات دي صعبه ولا بالممارسة بيكون الامر سهل؟


----------



## المهندس66 (31 يوليو 2006)

*طينة الحفر*

طينة الحفر او سائل الحفر : هناك انواع عديده منه . ففي بداية الحفر نستعمل طينة بسيطة مكونة في الاساس من مادة اسمها البنتونايت +ماء+ صوداء كاوية+ بوليمر.
اما المراحل الاخري فهناك انواع تستعمل حسب الطبقاث الجيولوجيه. وبمواصفات خاصه.
هده معلومة مبسطه عن سائل الحفر. اما الوظائف فهي كما دكرها لك احد الزملاء.
علما باني مهندس طفله اي mud eng . واي استفسار انا مسثعد للرد عليه.:31:


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (2 أغسطس 2006)

ليس بالضرورة مهندس 66 إضافة البوليمر إلى سائل أو مائع الحفر لإنه من المواد المكلفة لذلك يضاف في حالات خاصة جداً.


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,
أنا محمد الحلو, مهندس بترول, ومهتم بحفر وإكمال وإصلاح آبار النفط والغاز.

والله رائع جداً أن أجد من يهتم بموضوع حفر آبار النفط والغاز وإصلاحها وإكمالها.

لآ أخفي عليكم, لقد شاركت بالعديد من المنتديات التي تخص الهندسة ابترولية, ولكن اتضح لي أن هذه المنتديات كانت غير جادة, بمعنى أنها خصصت للمصخرة على بعض الدكاترة الموجودة بالجامعة التي يتبع لها هذا المنتدى, ولك يكن هناك أي إضافات تزيد المعرفة في مجال هندسة البترول, لذلك استخفيت بعقلي عندما شاركت بهذه المنتديات, ولكن والحق يقال أن هذا المنتدى وجدت فيه فعلاً من يريد أن تعم الفائدة في مجال هندسة البترول, وأنا من جهتي (إن شاء الله) سأقد العديد من المفاجئات من مثل نشر كتب كاملة في تخصصات هندسة الحفر وغيرها لما وجدته من حب المعرفة الجادة عن هذا العلة, وإن شاء الله سأكتب لط يا غزيزي نبذة عن هندسة الحفر بالرغم من أن الأخ مهندس فلزات قد أعطى المبادئ الرئيسية عن ما يجري عند حفر الآبار النفطيو والغازية ولكنني سأركز على أنواع وطرق الحفر Drilling Methods وعن مكونات مائع الحفر Drilling Fluids or Mud Technology واللع أسأل الفائدة وحسن الثواب,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ram_dhk (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yarba (18 أغسطس 2006)

لو سمحتم زودونا بمعلومات عن foam drilling
谢谢你们


----------



## عبد الفتاح محمد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*petroleum photos*

these some photos of drilling rigs and offshore platforms


----------



## النسي (14 يوليو 2008)

الاخ المهندس 66 ارسلت على الخاص ارجوا المراسله *****ي على الهوت ميل alnesie1*************


----------



## كمال محمد احمد (15 يوليو 2008)

معلومات جميلة شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## نصيرو (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيك الحفارة البترول اريد معلومات عن الحفارة


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.............


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

meeeeeeeerciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مهندس ساهر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

معلماومات مفيدة جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## gado_peteng (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*hiiii*

انا عندى معلومات + cd عن حفر ابار البترول والنفط ,وهرفعهالك


----------



## مساعد مهندس2009 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي محمد حمزه 

الله يعافيك على التعب


----------



## خالد فؤاد س (5 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه فعلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------

